# Circuito de atenuador



## jorge ferreira (Dic 22, 2005)

Alguien puede pasar y explicar un circuito standard atenuador con 1 triac y 1 diac?


----------



## lestat_in_chain (Ene 14, 2006)

El circuito basico y sencillo de un dimmer utilizando un triac y un diac, es el siguiente, con el potenciometro, provocas un retardo en la compuerta del triac, la cual se ve observada en la variacion de pulso que es suministrada a la carga


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 14, 2006)

Dale una miradita a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/atenuador-dimmer-110-220-voltios-374/

Saludos.


----------



## amnesica (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola, alguien sabe cómohacer un dimmer para 127 Volts? cómo hacer los cálculos o en que libro puedo encontrar la información?

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola.
Ingresa a la dirección que pone Li-ion
y usa el Dimmer de 110V.
Tal vez debes poner 27K en lugar de 22K (aunque no creo que sea necesario ese cambio)
Usa un triac apropiado a la potencia y voltaje que deseas controlar
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## amnesica (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola, pues muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 16, 2010)

hola yo tengo en mi mano dos triac i un diac

el problema es que al conectar mt1 mt2 como yyave, todabia sin conectar el potenciometro y el diac la lampara de 60W se prende y se apaga muy rapido pareece que tiene un diodo y una resistencia

que pasaran   los triacs son    lm216  lm 263 y lm215  esos son los triacs y los diacs los comunes 

gracias


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 16, 2010)

Puedes poner el esquemático , por cierto esas referencias no son triac's, uno es un amp-op, los otros no los encuentro


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 16, 2010)

es este , pero sin la parte del diac para atras colo el triac, 220 y la carga, de entrada no me andubo, y lo prbe sin el regulador y sigue igual

perdon me equvoque no son lm    son TIC,s    tenia la cabeza en otra


----------



## charchis (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar, requiero hacer un atenuador para una lampara fluorescente, con tubo de 39w y la balastra es electronica, trabaja a 160 volts y el tubo consume 2.4 Amperes.
lo estoy queriendo realizar con el Triac 2N6071 pero no he obtenido buenos resultados ya que no se como hacer los calculos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, me estoy basando en este circuito, pero no me funciona, estoy usando un potenciometro de 100K resistencia de 1k y capacitor de 10nF, espero alguien me pueda resolver este problema


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

charchis dijo:


> Hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar, requiero hacer un atenuador para una lampara fluorescente, con tubo de 39w y la balastra es electronica, trabaja a 160 volts y el tubo consume 2.4 Amperes......



Busca información en estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...teurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm


----------

